# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: David Schweikert (AZ)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* David Schweikert
*Office Sought:* US House / Senate. See:http://atr.rollcall.com/congressman-...ary-challenge/
*Website:* http://www.davidschweikert.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/repdavidschweikert
https://www.facebook.com/SchweikertForAZ
https://twitter.com/davidschweikert
https://twitter.com/repdavid
https://www.youtube.com/user/schweikert4congress

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Schweikert


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*

Voting:
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/mem...weikert/412399
http://ballotpedia.org/David_Schweikert


Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: 
District: 
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## William Tell

Found some scorecards:

*Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 82%*http://www.thenewamerican.com/index....nameid=S001183


*Liberty for all:*  Session
Score 
  68 

   Career
Score 
  68 

   Republican Session Avg 
  45 

   House Session Avg 
  42 


http://scorecard.organizeliberty.org...vid-schweikert

*FreedomWorks:**Lifetime Score 96%*http://congress.freedomworks.org/leg...vid-schweikert

----------

